# lights



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

is it ok to put tape on florescent lights to dim them?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I wrap them in tinfoil and poke holes.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

yes it is but use electrical tape and rap it around like a candycane leaving a half inch inbetween so you have lighting for your plants.


----------

